# Smarte Steckdose mit Vodafone Router verbinden



## FreshDoubleG (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 


Vor kurzem bin ich von der Deutschen Telekom zu Vodafone gewechselt. Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Kopfzerbrechen bereiten mir nur meine Steckdosen im Haus.

Ich habe ein paar Steckdosenleisten im Einsatz die über die Tuya Smart Life App funktionieren.

Leider verbinden sie sich nicht mit dem Router von Vodafone (Routermodell TG3442DE). Was ich auch versuche es bleibt erfolglos.



Folgende Versuche habe ich bereits gestartet

- WLAN 5GHz deaktivieren da die Geräte mit 2.4GHz kompatibel sind

- Nur Kanal 1 ausgewählt in den Routereinstellungen

- Identischer WLAN Name und Passwort auf dem Speedport und dem Vodafone Router und die Geräte über den Speedport neu installiert. Ich hatte gehofft, wenn ich dann den Speedport ausschalte und den Vodafone Router einstöpsel, dass sich die Steckdosen dann mit dem Vodafone Router verbindet - leider ohne Erfolg

- Werkseinstellungen

- Vodafone Support kontaktiert. Leider kann mir auch dort niemand helfen.



Normalerweise klappt das koppeln völlig problemlos.

Ich beschreibe mal kurz den Prozess wie er normalerweise abläuft:


1. SmartHome Gerät wird auf koppeln gestellt

2. In der App werden die Zugangsdaten vom Router eingegeben

3. Das SH Gerät macht Klick als Zeichen, dass eine Verbindung gefunden wurde

4. In der App wird mir das Koppeln bestätigt

5. Alles ist erledigt


Mit dem Vodafone Router kommt es nicht zu Punkt 4 und 5. 



Gestern habe ich einen kleinen Erfolg erzielt.

Da mein Telekom Vertrag aktuell noch parallel läuft habe ich die Smart Home Steckdosen wieder über meinen Speedport Smart eingestellt. Danach habe ich den Speedport als Wlan Access Point eingestellt und an den Vodafone Router angeschlossen. Und es hat geklappt!

Allerdings klappt eine erneute Einrichtung nicht. Heißt, sobald ich die Steckdosen mal neu einrichten muss und ich den DSL Anschluss nicht mehr habe, habe ich ein großes Problem. Abgesehen davon dass ich zwei Router nun stehen habe und das doof aussieht.


Habt ihr vielleicht Erfahrungen? Oder einen Vorschlag was ich tun könnte?


----------

